# snow fleece sweatshirt/jaket



## Guest (Aug 22, 2010)

i am wondering if snow fleece is a good waterproof material in the sweatshirt or zip up hoodie jackets or what its all about because it doesnt get that cold and the jacket i have now is just to hot, 
thanks for the help!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

WTF?! You need to use punctuation in your sentences!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the english lesson now if you could help me with my question that would be great


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Uhhhh try polartec / Windstopper over a base-layer? 



TLow said:


> i am wondering if snow fleece is a good waterproof material in the sweatshirt or zip up hoodie jackets or what its all about because it doesnt get that cold and the jacket i have now is just to hot,
> thanks for the help!


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

TLow said:


> thanks for the english lesson now if you could help me with my question that would be great


If you want us to take the time to respond to you, try using some punctuation and not being an asshole, kthx.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

TLow said:


> Dearest Sirs or Madames,
> I have come to place an enquiry regarding the viability of a material known as "Snow Fleece" as a good waterproof material in clothing articles of various sorts (specifically, sweatshirts, zip up hoodie jackets, or any type you believe would be useful to a gentleman such as myself). In my region, the temperate is often very mild, even during the winter. Due to this, the overcoat I have now is, as you might put it, "just too hot" and I am searching for a suitable replacement.
> 
> I have naught to offer but my most sincere gratitude and a thousand hearty handshakes!
> ...


This is what I saw. Maybe that helps you guys?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Puff...Pufff....(from an old pipe) Interesting indeed my old chap...shall we discuss it now, or after... another pipe? AH! This winter daring sports!




Snowfox said:


> This is what I saw. Maybe that helps you guys?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowfox said:


> This is what I saw. Maybe that helps you guys?


LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Righty-O, Top of the marks, cup of tea, crumpets, God Save the Queen.


----------

